# Does anybody else do this?



## Harlequin (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm trying to learn as much British foreign policy (1878 - 1914) as I can before nine am tomorrow, and I'm condensing my notes, and I realised I do something a bit weird. Here's an example:



> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Eastern     Roumelia + Bulgaria = breach in Berlin Settlement. Russia wanted to     give Eastern Roumelia back to Turkey. Russia kidnapped Bulgaria's     king, Bulgaria chose anti-Russian Ferdinand.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]France     + Germany = MUTUAL DISLIKE. France wanted Alsace-Lorraine back.     Germany and her triple alliance (Germany, Austria-Hungary, Italy)     were like “Britain should totally not be friends with France” so     that France was all “lol I am alone “. Salisbury tried to     influence the Triple Alliance to curb Russian designs on the     Balkans.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Salisbury     supported Germany and Austria-Hungary when they opposed Russian     demands for the return of Eastern Roumelia to Turkey, and also the     removal of King Ferdinand. The Russians were like ““ but     accepted it anyway.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Salisbury     was like “k” when Italy was like “sign a Mediterranean     Agreement” that would maintain the status quo in the Aegean,     Adriatic and Black Seas. Italy would help British interests in Egypt     and the Navy was all “FUCK FRANCE (in the event of an unprovoked     attack)”. Austra-Hungary signed this, too. Bismarck was like “hell     yeah” and unofficially promised to support British interests in     Egypt.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1889     Bismarck was like “ALLIANCE PLZ” but Salisbury was like “k,     only if you help us if Russia is aggressive “ and Bismarck was     like “sry but Russia's my friend too”, so Salisbury was like     “D:” and rejected the alliance. Still, relations were all cool     until 1894, after Caprivi was out of power.[/FONT]


I was just wondering if anyone else does this. Like, make countries and events into people etc. It makes it much easier for me to learn.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 7, 2009)

all the time.
being an aspiring historian, i don't know whether this is a bad thing or not.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I do, kinda. I'd check the notes I made for the Vietnam War exam this morning but I threw them away and my bin's been emptied =(

Still, I vaguely remember writing such things as "America wanted this" and "the USA did that". But wherever I could refer to North Vietnam in such a way I generally went with "Ho Chi Minh" instead =/


----------



## Jolty (Jun 8, 2009)

I do that!!
In fact I write my notes almost exactly like you do
But it helps me learn :v Helped me with the history exam I had today


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Jun 8, 2009)

I think I do that, but I don't really like it when people (including myself) do do it. In my mind it's very close to steriotyping the opinions of everyone in a country (or at least all the official leaders) as being a certain thing.


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 9, 2009)

Jolty said:


> I do that!!
> In fact I write my notes almost exactly like you do
> But it helps me learn :v Helped me with the history exam I had today


yeah, same. history exam I had today was silly. :(


----------



## nastypass (Jun 9, 2009)

No, but I probably would if my history teacher gave notes other than  "here copy this down," or "here is a packet with the notes but OH WAIT there are blanks let's go through and fill them in."  Personally I don't mind the second one all too much.  :x


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jun 9, 2009)

All the time.

I even have little caricatures of countries in my head.
Of course, I don't do it on papers since it's unprofessional and an actual country can't want anything. The people in the country can, but not the land.

Anyway, it's fun and amusing though I am trying to stop doing it since it's a pretty bad habit.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 9, 2009)

I do that quite a lot internally. Although I generally include more profanities than you do.

"So, after a massive buttfuck started in the Balkans, Germany knew that they needed to bugger France before the Russians got their shit together. Thus, Germany raped France anally using an advanced train network to transport troops. However, Britain threw their shit in and made it a threesome."

The actual written notes that I take in lessons aren't quite as offensive, but I do end up using internet slang occasionally, which makes things awkward when people ask to copy my notes.


----------



## nyuu (Jun 9, 2009)

... said:


> I even have little caricatures of countries in my head.
> Of course, I don't do it on papers since it's unprofessional and an actual country can't want anything. The people in the country can, but not the land.
> 
> Anyway, it's fun and amusing though I am trying to stop doing it since it's a pretty bad habit.


hello


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 9, 2009)

I've always done that! I have history-country-event people and then Hetalia country-people though. I keep them separate otherwise I don't learn anything.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 9, 2009)

never done this


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 9, 2009)

Never but I might give it a go now.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 9, 2009)

man all this talk about hetalia always makes me feel like i'm missing out on something
but they all look too much like each other and not enough like their own country stereotypes to be fun to read ;;


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jun 10, 2009)

NWT said:


> hello


I've read it. The countries aren't readily recognizable for me so yeah. Also the format is all over the place and I can't tell what's going on.

I like my own caricatures better.
Germany is a little blond woman, America is a dude in a suit with a cape, and UK has a top hat. Stereotypes are fun~


----------



## nastypass (Jun 10, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> man all this talk about hetalia always makes me feel like i'm missing out on something
> but they all look too much like each other and not enough like their own country stereotypes to be fun to read ;;


THIS ONE THOUSAND TIMES DOING BACK FLIPS ON A UNICYCLE


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 10, 2009)

... said:


> I've read it. The countries aren't readily recognizable for me so yeah. Also the format is all over the place and I can't tell what's going on.
> 
> I like my own caricatures better.
> Germany is a little blond woman, America is a dude in a suit with a cape, and UK has a top hat. Stereotypes are fun~


for me germany is a tight-laced, thin, blue-eyed blonde employee with a suit and leather coat, America is a fatass and Britain is David Niven.


----------



## Zhorken (Jun 13, 2009)

Temporarily memorize things as quickly as I can at the last minute, trying to time it so that I remember long enough to write a test?  Hell yes the system is dumb, I do.

...Oh, personify.  Not in history class; we learned about actions as being carried out by people and not countries.  Otherwise, yeah.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 13, 2009)

No, I'm such a history geek I often knew things and history classes in high school proved to be more refreshers than anything. I knew most of what we were talking about and never felt the need for notes. 

Sometimes I explain things to my friends like that, though.


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 13, 2009)

Damn, I should do my notes like that, it might make learning not suck.


----------



## Jolteon (Jun 24, 2009)

This is sort of how I learned math in elementary school.


----------

